# Celeste and Mable in town (closed)



## Lavulin98 (Mar 29, 2020)

Dodo code: HVB4P

Come and get your DIY card from celeste. I don't know if there are shootings starts. 

Don't pick flowers please. 

Gifts are very appreciated but not mandatory. Take care everyone!


----------



## kiomii (Mar 29, 2020)

Hey I'd love to come by but it seems like the Dodo code isn't working!


----------



## Tenocht (Mar 29, 2020)

Thanks, coming, Tenocht from Aztlan.

Edit : Dodo not working.


----------



## Lavulin98 (Mar 29, 2020)

I updated the code. thanks for letting me know!


----------



## Saralie (Mar 29, 2020)

i'll try heading over! I haven't met Celeste yet


----------



## LexxyRaptor (Mar 29, 2020)

Id love to visit but it seems the dodo code is incorrect?


----------



## Lavulin98 (Mar 29, 2020)

ERROR.

new dodo code HVB4P


----------



## lPeachy (Mar 29, 2020)

I’d love to stop by!


----------



## Lavulin98 (Mar 29, 2020)

All right guys. If we get error a second time due to how many people are coming, im gonna do 4 at a time and pm the code. so watch this thread if you get kicked out


----------



## Jaden (Mar 29, 2020)

I'd love to visit as well. Thanks for hosting!


----------



## *luxebabe* (Mar 29, 2020)

can I come  ?


----------



## Lavulin98 (Mar 29, 2020)

*luxebabe* said:


> can I come  ?



everyone is welcomed to come! use the dodo code! but please watch this thread in case we have to do waiting list.


----------



## secretlyenvious (Mar 29, 2020)

I’d love to visit if I could!


----------



## *luxebabe* (Mar 29, 2020)

aw its at capacity

- - - Post Merge - - -

OMG whoever Alex was, PLZ let me catalog your shirt lol


----------



## Lavulin98 (Mar 29, 2020)

Spots are freeing! It seems there is no shooting stars. so just come for Celeste.


----------



## kiomii (Mar 29, 2020)

Haven't gotten the chance to come by yet. Are you doing the 4 person situation?


----------



## alitwick (Mar 29, 2020)

I’d love to stop by if I could!

Thank you for opening your island!


----------



## Lavulin98 (Mar 29, 2020)

kiomii said:


> Haven't gotten the chance to come by yet. Are you doing the 4 person situation?



not yet! it seems the connection is stable enough so far. *knock on wood*  so feel free to come.


----------



## kiomii (Mar 29, 2020)

Lavulin98 said:


> not yet! it seems the connection is stable enough so far. *knock on wood*  so feel free to come.



Great, see you soon. Thanks again <3


----------



## Lavulin98 (Mar 29, 2020)

free spots.


----------



## corlee1289 (Mar 29, 2020)

I’ll be coming over! <333


----------



## intestines (Mar 29, 2020)

I'd love to come over


----------



## Lavulin98 (Mar 29, 2020)

Feel free to visit. Dodo code is listed.


----------



## magicaldonkey2 (Mar 29, 2020)

on my way ! thank youu~ ;u;


----------



## lPeachy (Mar 29, 2020)

Stopping by now that there are spots opening up~


----------



## Lmay94x (Mar 29, 2020)

I’d love to come over!


----------



## Lavulin98 (Mar 29, 2020)

feel free to dome. but it seems the stars are very far between.


----------



## KlopiTackle (Mar 29, 2020)

I'm coming, thanks for this


----------



## Lmay94x (Mar 29, 2020)

I lost connection 

I had fun though thanks for having me!


----------



## Lavulin98 (Mar 29, 2020)

im closing the gates! thanks everyone for coming and dropping gifts. <3


----------

